# HELP Shad At Greenup Dam



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

are they running good yet


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Haven't seen many lately but they should come in close with the water coming up


----------



## huntinmup2 (Apr 2, 2010)

I seen alot of shad yesterday 2 miles down from the green-up caught 2 smallies 1 hybrid and 4 spots....... And the water was rising.......


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

idk about the shad but i went to the dam today and caught 5 hybrids.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

well im heading that way hope there down there


----------

